# Bowers Ambulance employment/pay



## DWemt28 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey everybody! Does anybody know what bowers currently starts EMTs at? I'm thinking about switching over from my old company because I'm tired of getting ripped off! Also, what kinds of calls and what hospitals does bowers usually work with? Any info helps. Thanks!


----------



## toyskater86 (Aug 20, 2013)

from what I heard, liberty ambulance got the Providence system contract (st. joes, holycross etc) in the SFV. They might not be a place you want to work right now also taking into consideration their parent company filed for bankruptcy not too long ago.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2013)

Bowers? Not sure how much they make, but they're one of only two companies in the county with the Kaiser contract (PRN being the other, and I can tell you PRN starts out at 10.00/hr) so Bowers and PRN are the only two that actually cover the entire county

Bowers does have a backup 911 contract with the City of Vernon Fire Dept, But they don't have any dedicated 911 cars so you'll be pretty much all IFT with only the occasional 911 call, where all you'll pretty much do is transport BLS for Vernon


----------



## bbmtnbb (Aug 21, 2013)

The Liberty/Provedence contract discussion should be elsewhere-ya think??:unsure:
side note- I don't think they are large enough by far to get the contract though-We shall see what happens or if it is split??? Anyone know? I know we are running more calls lately out of there and I am not at Liberty-but gossip said PRN did not get the contract.  Would love to find out what happened with it.


----------



## NPO (Aug 28, 2013)

DWemt28 said:


> Hey everybody! Does anybody know what bowers currently starts EMTs at? I'm thinking about switching over from my old company because I'm tired of getting ripped off! Also, what kinds of calls and what hospitals does bowers usually work with? Any info helps. Thanks!



EMTs start at $10.50/hr (ish) for 8 and 10 hour cars. 12s are a little less, it works out to the same.

I wont list the contracts that we have, but we hold a lot of GOOD contracts. And by good I mean call type. We have one 911 contract, Kaiser, multiple "Code 3" transport contracts, many hospital networks contract with us, and many specialty contracts (NICU, AMI, Flight Team, etc).

You will probably start on BLS, but you can move to CCT or ALS if you want.
We get a lot of cool calls like picking up at airports (anyone else here driven on an LAX runway?). Truth is, you will do a lot of Hospital to SNF discharge, but its usually straightforward and easy. We also dont do any of that sketchy stuff that some companies do that risks your EMT cert. Also, I have only done 2 or 3 dialysis calls in the last 6 months, and they are patients who actually need an ambulance, not a W/C van.

My point is, I like it there. We run cool calls, its easy, and I'm not worried about DOT stopping me for a cert check.

Please send me a PM with ANY questions.



toyskater86 said:


> from what I heard, liberty ambulance got the Providence system contract (st. joes, holycross etc) in the SFV. They might not be a place you want to work right now also taking into consideration their parent company filed for bankruptcy not too long ago.



Liberty does not have providence. They are trying to take it and are being very ballzy about it. I won't lie, the contract term is up and it is in limbo but for the time being Bowers still holds the contract. There is also some other.. factors... at play. Even if Liberty does get it, call volume won't go down substantially.

As far as the bankruptcy goes, its not actually bankruptcy, its bankruptcy protection. Not saying Chapter 11 has never turned into Chapter 13, but R/M has been very straight with us and it seems like things will be okay. Even with the BK we have had no cuts in anything, in fact we are continuing to add benefits, more paid training, and more units on the road.

And for reference, AMR filed for Chapter 11 once. They seem to be doing well..


----------



## NPO (Aug 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Bowers does have a backup 911 contract with the City of Vernon Fire Dept, But they don't have any dedicated 911 cars so you'll be pretty much all IFT with only the occasional 911 call, where all you'll pretty much do is transport BLS for Vernon



Thats pretty much correct. Most units get canceled by fire before they get on scene. Ive only run 1 VFD call, and I actually transported, which is really rare haha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2013)

NPO said:


> Thats pretty much correct. Most units get canceled by fire before they get on scene. Ive only run 1 VFD call, and I actually transported, which is really rare haha



More than we have. We got a secondary for McCormick but I can't even remember the last time they've called us


----------



## DWemt28 (Sep 13, 2013)

NPO Do you know if Bowers is thinking about bidding for other 911 cities?


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2013)

DWemt28 said:


> NPO Do you know if Bowers is thinking about bidding for other 911 cities?



I do know the answer to that but it might be confidential so I'm gonna bite my tounge. 

I will say we are owned by R/M which is majorly a 911 providor! And let you draw your own conclusions from that.


----------

